# Blc. Hilo Grand ‘Waldor’s 100 Grand’ Original Division



## southernbelle (Jan 6, 2023)

*The plant I ordered (below) came in spike. After two weeks in my care It bloomed.*

* Photo of my fully opened bloom below (7 days). It is getting whiter as it ages. It was shipped with a heat pack on the roots but the box and leaves were quite cold even after sitting unopened at room temp for 3-4 hours, then into my grow room at 72 day 62 night temp. Bummer, what I liked about it was the contrast of the lip and flare against the white/very light pink blush background of the petals. Oh well…
*


----------



## abax (Jan 6, 2023)

Poor thing. It's been shocked and will do much better once it acclimates, I betcha.


----------



## LWP (Jan 6, 2023)

Cold temps result in more red pigment and chill from shipment would easily provide more color suffusion. Color will be lighter during warmer conditions with more distinct flare patterns.


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 7, 2023)

LWP said:


> Cold temps result in more red pigment and chill from shipment would easily provide more color suffusion. Color will be lighter during warmer conditions with more distinct flare patterns.


Yay, that’s great news! I didn’t think 2 weeks in my environment could have made that much difference, but it certainly was colder on arrival than any other and the first I’ve received with a heat pack keeping roots warm. I’ll hope for a second bloom to be better.


----------



## NEslipper (Jan 7, 2023)

It's still beautiful, but I agree the lighter petals look more pleasing. I've been eyeing this on their list as well, but I'm quickly running out of space....Is it fragrant?


----------



## southernbelle (Sunday at 8:00 PM)

I’ll check tomorrow. If I recall it’s got a mild sweet fragrance.


----------



## southernbelle (Monday at 11:58 AM)

At noon it has a mild to medium pleasing perfume like fragrance. Hard to describe otherwise.


----------



## NEslipper (Monday at 6:55 PM)

southernbelle said:


> At noon it has a mild to medium pleasing perfume like fragrance. Hard to describe otherwise.


Thanks! Hope the next flowering is closer to expectations, but it's interesting to learn about the factors that can influence the flares!


----------



## southernbelle (Tuesday at 9:56 PM)

I heard back from Dave Off. I had asked about his current growing conditions. Here is his info:

“Apologies for the delay. 
Mine just bloomed with a similar tone. Not sure why. We have high light levels this time of year and cool temps.”
Dave Off

So it seems his conditions contributed. whether or not the cold in transport had any further effect. I will eagerly anticipate the next bloom. (Seems to be becoming the story of my orchid life ).


----------

